# How to transition to water bowl?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there anything specific I need to do to transition from a water bottle to a bowl? I've had both bottle and bowl in his cage for several weeks now so he gets used to it, but I don't think he's been drinking out of it and I'm worried he'll get dehydrated if I remove the bottle.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep close watch on water level to make sure to monitor that he is drinking. I'm sure he will figure it out if the bowl is his only option!


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah i think he wont have any trouble with the transition, as long as you leave the water out and make sure hes actually drinking it
maybe bring him close to the bowl and stick his nose, feet in it to show him that its water


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I would just make the change and not worry about transition. That's what I did with Sophie on her first night home.

Water consumption can be hard to monitor. Sophie is averaging only 25 ml per night (less than 2 tablespoons american). She drank much more when she was a baby than now, but it still wasn't a whole lot. I got a graduated cylinder from a laboratory supply house. It measures in 2 ml increments, so I get excellent data.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a bowl for both Ivy and Prim. They both were used to water bottles when I got them. I just made the bowl their only option. They both drink about 1.5 tablespoons of water a night, but I offer about 2 tbsp. Just make sure you measure it out so you know if he's drinking.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, I'll just make the switch. When I first showed him the bowl a couple months ago he just dunked his face in it, so I was worried there might be a steep learning curve.  But he's had plenty of time to get used to it so I'll just go for it. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

hahaha "dunked his face in it."

Clark had some trouble getting used to the bowl, but after inhaling water a few times he caught on.
Quinnlee had no trouble switching to a bowl.

Let us know how piglet does!


----------

